# Need a good/cheap fishing cart



## ropiv (Oct 7, 2002)

Anyone have any suggestions for a decent fishing cart, that won't cost too much? Needs to be able to hold a medium-sized cooler, 3-5 rods, and a tackle box.

Thanks.


----------



## Brackish Boy (May 3, 2001)

What we did, which works exceptionally well, was to purchase one of those convertible moving carts that work either as two or four wheels after moving the handles, at Home Depot. Then, we had a large piece of plywood cut to fit onto it as a base when it is in four-wheel mode. The weight of your stuff holds the board in place so you don't even need to bracket it down. Works great even when we haul a big load of stuff out a mile onto the Choptank pier.


----------



## ropiv (Oct 7, 2002)

That's a good idea, Brackish. I appreciate the tip.


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Northern Hydraulics has those green carts with four inflatable rubber tires. The front tires, attached via linkage to the handle, are steerable. I have seen the for as little as $49 on sale, don't know how much they are today but it be worth a look.

Lou


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

ROPIV.....we just did fishing carts in one of the longest responses in history.Go to search at top and plug in open forum for location and fishing carts as a topic.If you dont see it go to Va as the location.Super suggestions and make sure you don't have anything pressing. the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Check the Super Wal-Mart on Battlefield Blvd.I saw a collasable plastic and aluminum beach cart in the fishing/cooler/tackle section.Looks like you may have to install some rod holders on it,though.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Target at Military Highway also has them in/around their grill section too. Look pretty nice with some mods.


----------



## ropiv (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks for the info everyone. And thanks for the reference to the existing thread, Rhondel. Just finished reading all 50+ posts in the Open Forum. Looks like there are several options available, especially if you're willing to do some customizing yourself.


----------

